# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور تجربی با دیپلم فنی

## elhamdavoodi71

یکی از دوستام میخواد با دیپلم فنی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه امسال میخواستم بدونم تاثیر معدل چطور میشه براش درصد ها از 100 حساب میشه؟

----------


## alk1370

> یکی از دوستام میخواد با دیپلم فنی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه امسال میخواستم بدونم تاثیر معدل چطور میشه براش درصد ها از 100 حساب میشه؟


اول اینو در نظر بگیرید که فقط دوستتون با داشتن مدرک کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی حق شرکت در کنکور داره و فقط با دیپلم فنی مجاز نیست!اگه این شرایط رو داره که چه عالی!
تاثیر معدل هم فقط مختص دیپلم های نظری هست و ایشون هر چی تو کنکور بزنن! میشه درصدشون تو اون درس!

----------


## elhamdavoodi71

خییییییییلی ممنون از پاسخت دوست عزیزم بله مدرک فوق دیپلم داره یعنی هرچی بزنه همونه؟ پس این طوری خیلی خوبه

----------

